# Ford Leaving U.S.



## HenryBHough

Want an American made car?

Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.

'Cause soon there won't be any.

Ford is leading the charge:

Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News

(quoted material in blue)

Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.


In a statement the American automotive giant said:


“We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.

The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.


However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”


----------



## saveliberty

I should like to point out Canada is not in the U.S.


----------



## HenryBHough

I guess I need to emphasize part of the quoted material above 'cause liberal attention spans are insufficient to read more than one, maybe two, paragraphs:

*"However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”*


----------



## Mr. H.

We treat illegals better than we treat business owners. 
That's why business is leaving this country, and illegals are moving in.


----------



## Wyatt earp

It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans 

They are sending us all a Big Fuck you. 

But please buy our cars......

Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.


----------



## Mr. H.

bear513 said:


> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.


Henry was a titan of industry, but he was also a fucking slave-driver. 
But that's how we got to where we are today. 

Not through the efforts of unions, but through the efforts of the independence of commercial endeavor.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Mr. H. said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry was a titan of industry, but he was also a fucking slave-driver.
> But that's how we got to where we are today.
> 
> Not through the efforts of unions, but through the efforts of the independence of commercial endeavor.
Click to expand...

 True but he was way ahead of his time, his first cars could run on gasoline or ethanol, he even teamed up with George Washington Carver to make the first bio plastic hood.


----------



## Mr. H.

bear513 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry was a titan of industry, but he was also a fucking slave-driver.
> But that's how we got to where we are today.
> 
> Not through the efforts of unions, but through the efforts of the independence of commercial endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but he was way ahead of his time, his first cars could run on gasoline or ethanol, he even teamed up with George Washington Carver to make the first bio plastic hood.
Click to expand...

The peanut dude? 

He must be related to Jimmy Carter. 

Not.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Mr. H. said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry was a titan of industry, but he was also a fucking slave-driver.
> But that's how we got to where we are today.
> 
> Not through the efforts of unions, but through the efforts of the independence of commercial endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but he was way ahead of his time, his first cars could run on gasoline or ethanol, he even teamed up with George Washington Carver to make the first bio plastic hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The peanut dude?
> 
> He must be related to Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Not.
Click to expand...

 play serious, they we're both away ahead of their time and you know it


----------



## Mr. H.

bear513 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry was a titan of industry, but he was also a fucking slave-driver.
> But that's how we got to where we are today.
> 
> Not through the efforts of unions, but through the efforts of the independence of commercial endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but he was way ahead of his time, his first cars could run on gasoline or ethanol, he even teamed up with George Washington Carver to make the first bio plastic hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The peanut dude?
> 
> He must be related to Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play serious, they we're both away ahead of their time and you know it
Click to expand...

Carver, yes. Carter?


----------



## DGS49

Is the aforesaid Bill Johnson privy to internal Ford decisions, or is he making a statement intend to inflame his audience (plant workers), and bring pressure on Ford to relocate within the U.S.?

I see no reason not to accept Ford's statement that they are still considering their options.  Unfortunately, the "U.S. Options" all contain a poison pill, do they not?  That Poison Pill being the existence of the United Auto Workers.  We have dozens of non-union, successful auto plants in the U.S., where the employees are well compensated and presumably happy (since the UAW has never succeeded in winning a representation election in them), but that is not an option for Ford.

So ironically, the UAW, which bemoans the likelihood of these jobs landing "overseas," is the main reason for that likelihood.


----------



## hortysir

bear513 said:


> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.


If you drive a Focus and you upset that easily might I suggest a condo in San Francisco


----------



## longknife

Almost all electrical wiring harnesses for all Fords, GM, and Chrysler plus several foreign marks are made in the Free Trade Zone of Mexico!


----------



## shadow355

HenryBHough said:


> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”


 
We have a "1970's" blue fire engine where I work, that has not passed a "Pump Test" for the past 14 years I have worked at my current location.  It has some problems with pumping, and the main water tank leaks water, light bar only half works....and other problems/ All of these problems documented by they have not been corrected. We need a F-550 mini-pumper / utility truck, I wonder if they will drop one off on their way out of the country

Three brand new trucks = F-150s bought last September and with in a month....6 weeks two were wrecked, and they have not been repaired. Those damages documented on the daily vehicle inspection form.

Previously...we had to drive a full size F-150 ( 2007 model ?? ) with a bad front end, sway bar deficient...and other mechanical problems....that if a mechanical accident would have happened while we were driving it.....one of us could have been seriously injured or worse. All the deficiencies documented on the daily inspection form, but not corrected. Documentation completed with the vehicle inspection forms that are filled out daily...and at the "plant garage".  Mechanical problems with the F-150...were not corrected, and our Department Manager did not force the issue, investigate why the mechanical problems were not corrected...not take it upon himself to see why the problems was not/could not be corrected by communicating with the garage supervisor.

A manager whom - only attends meetings, conducts business off site, travels abroad and worries about the safety aspect of his job instead showing responsibility for the  Security, Fire and EMS that he is supposed to oversee also. POOR leadership in my opinion, and he is getting paid for a job he does not fully do.

Chevy Pickups we previously had...the heaters did not work, fans would not work to defrost the windshield....and the Air Conditioners were broke. All problems documented....but the deficiency's were not fixed and our department manager at the time.....would not get us new vehicles....or repair the ones that were mechanically deficient. Our department manager....letting the department "take care of itself"...versus being proactive and taking a stance for the department and correcting deficiency's, and ordering our department the equipment we needed...instead of saying "I don't have the money"...which I do not believe to be true based on other items he spent money on....but not my department.

I told my cousin and his wife a few weeks ago, If I was in charge...."the bullshit" would stop. Favoritism, scheduling problems, unfair overtime...being having to work overtime when other personnel don't...and this has been a problems for 14 years. Work differences, favoritism in the department, double standards and double rules. Some people get off through out the year, and their vacation, while some of us only get out vacation. Some people get to trade shifts ( Person "A" works for person "B"......then person "A" gets paid back at a later date) and some department employees cannot get shift trades.

My job was contracted out...I lost about $900.00 a month in income, I lost three weeks paid vacation...only now getting one...and the first week I got of vacation for the new contracting company I had to pay for my vacation out of my own pocket...I was not paid for vacation. I my lost shift differential....paid sick leave.....retirement...and a host of other benefits, when some people work 6 or 7 1/2 hours a day...and make twice...OR more what I do. Sickening to me how some people can get by with that.

  6 and 7 day work weeks....repetitively over months and years...is no fun !


    Shadow 355


----------



## HenryBHough

Good luck with finding an "F550".  Ford drew the line at F350 years ago.  I once dealt with a Ford F800 fire truck that was given to catching fire.  Battery was under the floor on the passenger side - with an uninsulated steel cover.  Gee rubber boots are heavy........

About a year ago an acquaintance of mine was killed when the F350 he was driving was hit head-on by a kid driving a rusted out old Nissan pickup.  Food for thought in that as to strength and durability.

The kid?

Ran away from the scene.

On foot.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ford builds an F-450, an F-550, an F-650, and an F-750.  I put 70,000 miles on an F-650 and probably 150K on an F-550.

With my wife driving, the 550 was hit head-on by a guy in a Hummer H2.  She had a few bruises, a cut on her head (door window shattered), and a sprained ankle.  I do not think the H2 driver survived.  It had about 930,000 miles.


----------



## Vandalshandle

This is not even news. There is a train coming up the Santa Cruz River Valley near where I live every other night, loaded with Fords produced in Mexico. A significant cost factor for Ford is their responsibility to contribute no less than 50% of the cost of employee health premiums. There is no such expectation in Mexico, which has universal health care.


----------



## HenryBHough

Jarlaxle said:


> Ford builds an F-450, an F-550, an F-650, and an F-750.  I put 70,000 miles on an F-650 and probably 150K on an F-550.



OMG, you're right!  Local dealer now concedes Ford does go beyond the 350 but not available in this state.  Of course he does support Democrat candidates so maybe he's lying.  Friend who had wanted a replacement for an old F800 dump body was given the "nothing above 350" story so spent some serious bucks for a Freightliner instead.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mr. H. said:


> We treat illegals better than we treat business owners.
> That's why business is leaving this country, and illegals are moving in.



Business leaves to boost returns for investors. Illegals are moving in because Republicans continue to provide less funding for Homeland Security, ie; Border Patrol and Coast Guard.


----------



## OnePercenter

bear513 said:


> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.



Ford doesn't say 'why' and 'where', so this is nothing more than a screwing of the American worker ploy.


----------



## OnePercenter

ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I doubt if Henry Ford would have been too upset. He lost manufacturing plants in Russia when they had their revolution in 1917.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HenryBHough said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford builds an F-450, an F-550, an F-650, and an F-750.  I put 70,000 miles on an F-650 and probably 150K on an F-550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you're right!  Local dealer now concedes Ford does go beyond the 350 but not available in this state.  Of course he does support Democrat candidates so maybe he's lying.  Friend who had wanted a replacement for an old F800 dump body was given the "nothing above 350" story so spent some serious bucks for a Freightliner instead.
Click to expand...


Bullshit again!  Minuteman Trucks in Walpole sells 650's and 750's!  (Though I don't think they're any cheaper than the Fruitliners.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

OnePercenter said:


> ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.



No, that's bullshit.  Are you stoned?


----------



## Darkwind

bear513 said:


> It's kind of amusing Ford would leave the country with these cars then rather locate to a RTW state, they are screwing all Americans
> 
> They are sending us all a Big Fuck you.
> 
> But please buy our cars......
> 
> Henry Ford is rolling over in his grave now.


NLRB....you can thank them for that....


----------



## OnePercenter

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's bullshit.  Are you stoned?
Click to expand...


http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/wp-solutions/2011-125/pdfs/2011-125.pdf

NTEA Are Your Trucks Overloaded


----------



## Mr. H.

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We treat illegals better than we treat business owners.
> That's why business is leaving this country, and illegals are moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business leaves to boost returns for investors. Illegals are moving in because Republicans continue to provide less funding for Homeland Security, ie; Border Patrol and Coast Guard.
Click to expand...

Half correct, but disserving of a full Brotch-slap.


----------



## HenryBHough

Jarlaxle said:


> Bullshit again!  Minuteman Trucks in Walpole sells 650's and 750's!  (Though I don't think they're any cheaper than the Fruitliners.)



Walpost (we used to call it "Walpole" but politically correct Polish immigrants got all pissy about that slur) is in Massachusetts.  I am not.  But you know what happens to those who ASSume.......


----------



## Jarlaxle

Your listed location is Massachusetts.  I didn't assume...you LIED.


----------



## HenryBHough

Jarlaxle said:


> Your listed location is Massachusetts.  I didn't assume...you LIED.



Which was accurate at the time I "joined".  But that's not where I was at the time I checked out the several dealers in the state to come up with the info that they have nothing beyond F350 available.

Does that mean I can't be a Democrat?

Are you somehow restricted to staying in one state?  Sad, if that's so.  Do you have to wear an ankle bracelet?


----------



## OnePercenter

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We treat illegals better than we treat business owners.
> That's why business is leaving this country, and illegals are moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business leaves to boost returns for investors. Illegals are moving in because Republicans continue to provide less funding for Homeland Security, ie; Border Patrol and Coast Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half correct, but disserving of a full Brotch-slap.
Click to expand...


Which half?


----------



## Idadunno

Mr. H. said:


> We treat illegals better than we treat business owners.
> That's why business is leaving this country, and illegals are moving in.


Businesses leave the US because it is cheaper to make their products overseas, which means they sell them cheaper here. The US cannot compete with foreign labor and resources.


----------



## Jarlaxle

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's bullshit.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/wp-solutions/2011-125/pdfs/2011-125.pdf
> 
> NTEA Are Your Trucks Overloaded
Click to expand...


A story about a guy that died when the poorly-maintained, 34-year-old truck he was driving (with no seat belt) blew one of its original tires, and another about a badly-neglected, *50 year old* truck with no seat belts and bad brakes, ...SERIOUSLY?  Are you baked?!

Also note that many weight ratings-including truck GVWR-have zero legal standing.  Hotshotters regularly gross 25,000+lbs on a dually pickup (and run it 500,000 miles or more.)  I was ~1500lbs over the GVWR when I plowed with my F-350...but I was 100% legal.


----------



## OnePercenter

Idadunno said:


> Businesses leave the US because it is cheaper to make their products overseas, which means they sell them cheaper here. The US cannot compete with foreign labor and resources.



Don't Levi's cost more today than when they left the country?

The iPhone costs how much?

It's profit!


----------



## Wyatt earp

OnePercenter said:


> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses leave the US because it is cheaper to make their products overseas, which means they sell them cheaper here. The US cannot compete with foreign labor and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Levi's cost more today than when they left the country?
> 
> The iPhone costs how much?
> 
> It's profit!
Click to expand...

 Levis cost the same today as in the 80's , $50 bucks and cheap as hell, they used to last me a few years now it's around 4 months.


----------



## OnePercenter

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's bullshit.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/wp-solutions/2011-125/pdfs/2011-125.pdf
> 
> NTEA Are Your Trucks Overloaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A story about a guy that died when the poorly-maintained, 34-year-old truck he was driving (with no seat belt) blew one of its original tires, and another about a badly-neglected, *50 year old* truck with no seat belts and bad brakes, ...SERIOUSLY?  Are you baked?!
> 
> Also note that many weight ratings-including truck GVWR-have zero legal standing.  Hotshotters regularly gross 25,000+lbs on a dually pickup (and run it 500,000 miles or more.)  I was ~1500lbs over the GVWR when I plowed with my F-350...but I was 100% legal.
Click to expand...


If you are referring to case study one, you need to do a reread. The truck HAD seat belts and the department failed to do a safety check, AND it was over weight at the time of the accident.

I'm SURE DOT cops would disagree that GVWR has 'zero legal standing.'


----------



## OnePercenter

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses leave the US because it is cheaper to make their products overseas, which means they sell them cheaper here. The US cannot compete with foreign labor and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Levi's cost more today than when they left the country?
> 
> The iPhone costs how much?
> 
> It's profit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levis cost the same today as in the 80's , $50 bucks and cheap as hell, they used to last me a few years now it's around 4 months.
Click to expand...


501's are $68.00 on-line. Sure they're cheap as hell, they're made in Bangladesh. So Levi is making what, $60 profit on each pant? And now we know the REAL reason.


----------



## OnePercenter

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL fire equipment, ambulances, and most police cars EXCEEDS GVWR and more importantly GAWR which is why ALL have problems. All are also exempt from weight requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's bullshit.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/wp-solutions/2011-125/pdfs/2011-125.pdf
> 
> NTEA Are Your Trucks Overloaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A story about a guy that died when the poorly-maintained, 34-year-old truck he was driving (with no seat belt) blew one of its original tires, and another about a badly-neglected, *50 year old* truck with no seat belts and bad brakes, ...SERIOUSLY?  Are you baked?!
> 
> Also note that many weight ratings-including truck GVWR-have zero legal standing.  Hotshotters regularly gross 25,000+lbs on a dually pickup (and run it 500,000 miles or more.)  I was ~1500lbs over the GVWR when I plowed with my F-350...but I was 100% legal.
Click to expand...



Here's another:



> Load carrying capacity is defined as the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) minus the unloaded weight of the vehicle. The Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) is assigned to the vehicle by the manufacturer.
> 
> The Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of the ambulance involved in the incident was listed as *10,500* pounds. Following the incident, Medic 3 was weighed by representatives from the Texas Department of Public Safety and was found to weigh *11,800 pounds without crew or patients*



Fire Fighter Fatality Investigation Report F2003-05 CDC NIOSH


----------



## OnePercenter

Ford already left the US. The F-650 is made in Mexico, whereas the HINO (Toyota) is made in the US.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Actually, no, the F650 and F750 are now produced in Avon Lake, Ohio. (It's the former Econoline factory.)  The Mexican factory (Blue Diamond Truck Company) was a joint venture with International...Ford pulled out last year.

And no, the factory GVWR tag has no legal standing.  People run trucks over that number every day...entirely legally!  If you are under the rated capacity on the axles, the tires, and the REGISTERED maximum weight, you're legal!  One truck at work has a 26,000lb GWVWR.  it's tagged for 32,000lbs. (12,000lb front axle, 20,000lb rear axle)  It was weighed by the DOT last year, and scaled at ~28,000lbs.  No ticket.  I ran my F-350 1500lbs heavy...entirely legally!


----------



## Jarlaxle

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses leave the US because it is cheaper to make their products overseas, which means they sell them cheaper here. The US cannot compete with foreign labor and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Levi's cost more today than when they left the country?
> 
> The iPhone costs how much?
> 
> It's profit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levis cost the same today as in the 80's , $50 bucks and cheap as hell, they used to last me a few years now it's around 4 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 501's are $68.00 on-line. Sure they're cheap as hell, they're made in Bangladesh. So Levi is making what, $60 profit on each pant? And now we know the REAL reason.
Click to expand...


Actually, I just saw them for $30 and $34.  Took all of ten seconds to find those prices.

Do you EVER get tired of ALWAYS being wrong, dude?


----------



## waltky

Threatened with 35% Trump import tax, Ford backs down...





*Ford Motors cancels $1.6bn Mexico plant*
_Tue, 03 Jan 2017 - US car giant Ford says it is cancelling a $1.6bn (£1.3bn) plant it had planned to build in Mexico._


> The US car giant will spend $700m on expanding the plant at Flat Rock.  Ford boss Mark Fields said the decision was partly due to falling sales of small cars and partly a "vote of confidence" in Donald Trump's policies.  The President-elect has criticised both Ford and its rival General Motors over production of models in Mexico.  Mr Trump earlier on Tuesday tweeted criticism of GM's production of its Chevy Cruze model in Mexico.
> 
> 'Vote of confidence in Trump'
> 
> Ford's chief executive, Mark Fields, told the BBC that the main decision to cancel the plant in Mexico was because of a "dramatic decline for the demand for small cars here in North America," allowing the company to cope with its existing plant.  But he said another factor in the decision was the "more favourable US business environment that we see under President-elect Trump and some of the pro-growth policies that he's been talking about".  "That did play a part and it's a vote of confidence that he can deliver on these things," Mr Fields added.
> 
> Electric cars
> 
> Ford is not abandoning production completely in Mexico, but is switching production of its Focus model to its existing plant in Hermosillo there to improve profitability.  It makes the current version at its plant in Wayne in Michigan. Production at that facility will switch to two new models, which it says will safeguard 3,500 US jobs.  The planned $1.6bn plant in Mexico was to be built in San Luis Potosi, but Ford said it would now invest some of that sum in Flat Rock, creating 700 jobs building a range of electric cars.  Mexico's economy ministry said it regretted Ford's decision, adding that it had assurances that the US car firm would pay the state of San Luis Potosi for any costs incurred from the cancellation.
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, Mr Trump criticised General Motors on Twitter for making cars built in Mexico and made available tax-free in the US.  "General Motors is sending Mexican made model of Chevy Cruze to US car dealers-tax free across border. Make in U.S.A. or pay big border tax!" he tweeted.  However, GM said most of its Chevy Cruze cars were made in the US.  A spokesman said only the hatchback model, which forms a small percentage of sales, was made in Mexico.  He added that the car was built there for global production and said that although some Cruze sedans were made in Mexico for a while last year, all the ones now sold in the US were manufactured in Ohio.
> 
> *Analysis: Simon Jack, business editor*


----------



## Vandalshandle

I was suffering from the heartbreak of psoriasis, and after getting a sunlamp to treat it, all my symptoms disappeared, but the real reason that I am cured is Trump!


----------



## yiostheoy

saveliberty said:


> I should like to point out Canada is not in the U.S.


We tried to change that back in 1812 and only ended up getting The White House burned as a result.


----------



## waltky

Trump dashes the Hispexican dream...




*Mexican Ford plant workers blame Trump for dashed dreams*
_Jan 6,`17 -- Word spread quickly through cellphone messages and shouts between co-workers that Ford Motor Co. had canceled its new $1.6 billion car plant at its sprawling 700-acre high desert site in north-central Mexico._


> "When I saw it on the phone, (I thought), 'Well, no, it can't be,'" said Higinio Salazar, a security guard who spent the past five months logging traffic into and out of the site and hoped to have steady work for months to come. "It was on orders of Mr. Trump," he said bitterly.  That was not the case, Ford insists, but the perception here in Mexico's burgeoning auto assembly region was largely that President-elect Donald Trump, who had promised for months to bring manufacturing jobs back to the U.S. while at the same time disparaging Mexicans, had made good before even settling into the White House. Trump took a shot at Toyota on Thursday over its move to make Corollas in this region, though the Japanese company defended its plan.
> 
> Ford's announcement sent shockwaves across Mexico, which has become tightly meshed with the U.S. economy since the advent of the North American Free Trade Agreement, sending 80 percent of its $532 billion in exports across the border in 2015. The U.S. government says $100 billion of that was in vehicles and parts, making Mexico the biggest exporter of automotive products to the United States. Mexico's auto plants now account for 20 percent of all light vehicles built in North America, industry figures say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbed wire surrounds the site of a cancelled Ford auto manufacturing plant, one day after the U.S. auto company announced the project was called off, in Villa de Reyes, outside San Luis Potosi, Mexico, Wednesday, Jan. 4, 2017. The perception in this region was largely that President-elect Donald Trump, who had promised for months to bring manufacturing jobs back to the U.S. while at the same time disparaging Mexicans, had made good before even settling into the White House.​
> State officials in San Luis Potosi did not find out much earlier than Salazar that plans had been scrapped for the long-awaited plant, which promised 2,800 direct jobs and more than 10,000 indirect ones through Ford's supply chain. State Economic Development Secretary Gustavo Puente Orozco said Ford told state officials about an hour before CEO Mark Fields made the announcement Tuesday.  Puente said Ford made very clear it was a "definitive cancellation," citing supply and demand rather than politics.  "They told us that it was a market issue - the issue that the Ford Focus that was the vehicle they thought to build, this light vehicle they planned to build in San Luis Potosi, they say the demand had dropped," Puente said.
> 
> Low gas prices have Americans turning again to larger vehicles and Focus sales have fallen victim to that trend. Fields said Ford will produce the Focus at an existing plant in Hermosillo, Mexico, and use some of the savings to invest $700 million in an existing Michigan plant to make hybrid, electric and autonomous vehicles.  The San Luis Potosi plant was well past the theoretical stage and there were high hopes the state would see further economic growth from the opening of its third auto plant - General Motors Corp. has been producing the small Aveo and Trax vehicles up the road since 2008 and a BMW plant nearby is scheduled to begin production in early 2019.  The steel bones of Ford's plant had begun to rise and signs designated the future spots for each part of the operation, from "stamping" to "final warehouse."
> 
> MORE


----------



## pwjohn

Upcoming 2015. This article is two years old


----------



## waltky

NAFTA renegotiation could upset Mexican Ford plant...




*Why a $1.6bn car plant has been left to decay*
_Tue, 23 May 2017 - Mexico is the world's fourth largest car exporter, but could Donald Trump bring this to an end?_


> Mexico is currently the world's fourth largest car exporter, but could US President Donald Trump's plans to renegotiate the North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta) between the US, Canada and Mexico bring this to an end?  On the outskirts of the Mexican state of San Luis Potosi, the skeletal remains of the partially constructed Ford plant loom over the desert. To the residents of the small towns surrounding the site it's a constant reminder of a failed economic promise.  For Jose Puebla Ortiz, who sold his plot of land to Ford, it's still painful to think of the economic prosperity his family could have had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skeletal structure is all that remains of Ford's factory plans​
> Mr Puebla Ortiz used the proceeds from the sale to buy a truck. He expected to work as a private contractor during the plant's construction, but since the company cancelled its plans he has struggled to find regular high-paying work.  "When Ford arrived and we thought everything would be good... there was investment and there was money," he says.  Now that investment has dried up.  "[Ford] decided to pull out and overnight they told us, 'it's over, we're not continuing, we're leaving, this is cancelled.' And, well, there was nothing we could do."
> 
> In January, Ford announced it was cancelling plans to spend $1.6bn (£1.2bn) building a factory in here in central Mexico. The company's chief executive at the time, Mark Fields, said the decision related to the declining sales of small cars the company was intending to build at the new plant.  But he also admitted that Donald Trump's presidential victory and the "improved business climate" the company expected as a result was a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Puebla Ortiz bought his truck with money from selling land to Ford​
> During the campaign and since assuming the presidency Mr Trump has expressed his anger at car companies such as GM and Toyota for using Mexican plants to build cars sold in the US.  He has called for the North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta) to be renegotiated, blaming it for the loss of US jobs.  The agreement - which came into effect between the US, Canada and Mexico in 1994 - created one of the world's largest free trade zones by reducing or eliminating tariffs on most products.
> 
> Why a $1.6bn car plant has been left to decay - BBC News


----------



## frigidweirdo

HenryBHough said:


> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”



Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.


----------



## gipper

frigidweirdo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
Click to expand...

That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.  

No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?


----------



## frigidweirdo

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.
> 
> No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?
Click to expand...


Do you think I agree with everything Obama did simply because I'm left wing? Give me a break. It's amazing how shallow US politics is when there are two sides and you think everyone on that side thinks alike.


----------



## gipper

frigidweirdo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.
> 
> No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I agree with everything Obama did simply because I'm left wing? Give me a break. It's amazing how shallow US politics is when there are two sides and you think everyone on that side thinks alike.
Click to expand...

You strike me as very shallow, but I could be wrong.  Obama was without question one of the worst presidents we have ever had to endure, and we have had many bad ones. 

Attacking Trump is fine by me, though he has only been in office a few months.  Eight long years of constant lies, corruption, and unconstitutional actions by Obama, hardly compares.


----------



## frigidweirdo

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.
> 
> No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I agree with everything Obama did simply because I'm left wing? Give me a break. It's amazing how shallow US politics is when there are two sides and you think everyone on that side thinks alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You strike me as very shallow, but I could be wrong.  Obama was without question one of the worst presidents we have ever had to endure, and we have had many bad ones.
> 
> Attacking Trump is fine by me, though he has only been in office a few months.  Eight long years of constant lies, corruption, and unconstitutional actions by Obama, hardly compares.
Click to expand...


The problem is that Obama was merely playing the game. It wasn't Obama at fault, the whole system is rotten to the core, and the people don't seem to have a desire to change it.


----------



## gipper

frigidweirdo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an American made car?
> 
> Maybe better get your finances in order and buy one soon.
> 
> 'Cause soon there won't be any.
> 
> Ford is leading the charge:
> 
> Ford moving production of Focus and C-Max out of the US - Market Business News
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ford announced that it will no longer produce the Focus and C-Max vehicles at its Michigan Assembly plant starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> In a statement the American automotive giant said:
> 
> 
> “We will move production of the next-generation Ford Focus and C-MAX, which currently are built at Michigan Assembly Plant, beginning in 2018.
> 
> The company did not say where production will be moving to. It only confirmed that it is looking at “several possible options”.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Johnson, UAW Chairman, reportedly told UAW members at the plant that production of the Focus will move “to a location outside of the United States.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.
> 
> No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I agree with everything Obama did simply because I'm left wing? Give me a break. It's amazing how shallow US politics is when there are two sides and you think everyone on that side thinks alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You strike me as very shallow, but I could be wrong.  Obama was without question one of the worst presidents we have ever had to endure, and we have had many bad ones.
> 
> Attacking Trump is fine by me, though he has only been in office a few months.  Eight long years of constant lies, corruption, and unconstitutional actions by Obama, hardly compares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that Obama was merely playing the game. It wasn't Obama at fault, the whole system is rotten to the core, and the people don't seem to have a desire to change it.
Click to expand...

Big Ears surely was playing a game and he IS at fault.  

...but I agree that the system is rotten.  The people do desire change...clearly not electing the felon, was a clear example of this.  Sadly, Trump may turn out to be just another lying phony like Obama.


----------



## frigidweirdo

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much money Trump will offer them to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> That would make him a lot like Obama, who bribed senators and House members to approve his stupid Obamacare.  Obama also gave lots of public money to failed alternative energy firms.  Some think he bribed Iran, by giving them billions of American's money.
> 
> No doubt Obama committed bribery numerous times, but you found that acceptable.  What has changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I agree with everything Obama did simply because I'm left wing? Give me a break. It's amazing how shallow US politics is when there are two sides and you think everyone on that side thinks alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You strike me as very shallow, but I could be wrong.  Obama was without question one of the worst presidents we have ever had to endure, and we have had many bad ones.
> 
> Attacking Trump is fine by me, though he has only been in office a few months.  Eight long years of constant lies, corruption, and unconstitutional actions by Obama, hardly compares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that Obama was merely playing the game. It wasn't Obama at fault, the whole system is rotten to the core, and the people don't seem to have a desire to change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big Ears surely was playing a game and he IS at fault.
> 
> ...but I agree that the system is rotten.  The people do desire change...clearly not electing the felon, was a clear example of this.  Sadly, Trump may turn out to be just another lying phony like Obama.
Click to expand...


What did you expect from Trump? He lied his way through the election, and he's continuing to do it now. But the system won't change because the two partisan sides have no interest in letting go their power.

It'd be like the NFL having relegation and promotion from a second league, they won't accept it because it would hurt their interests.


----------

